# Atmosphère 0.8.5 released



## Ev1l0rd (Mar 7, 2019)

Nice nice. Great work as per usual.

The per title override I can see being useful as the all override option caused this odd situation where you couldn't toggle mods off if it also was your override title.

Cheat functionality is really impressive, good job! (Now let's wait how long it takes until these get "backported" :^) )

Content headers will probably be useful for Kosmos and Hekate I suppose.


----------



## matias3ds (Mar 7, 2019)

Does the search system works on exfat or it also corrupt the files as in Sxos cheat tool ?


----------



## Reecey (Mar 7, 2019)

I detect a little bit of love there between atmosphere & sxos cfw, nice to see it!


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 7, 2019)

How does this thread have 4 replies and 0 views?


----------



## wiiando (Mar 7, 2019)

Reecey said:


> I detect a little bit of love there between atmosphere & sxos cfw, nice to see it!



Too bad it's only a 1 way street, publicly at least, I think this is more aimed at users not having to start a fresh than whoever playing ball with SX OS/TX , or it could just be that's the easiest way to do it.


----------



## Meepers55 (Mar 7, 2019)

Just what I've been waiting for. Can't wait to break my favorite Switch games! Just like the Action Replay days!


----------



## smilodon (Mar 7, 2019)

Nice, only XCI loading remaining and I will be able to drop SX OS.


----------



## Meepers55 (Mar 7, 2019)

robingilh said:


> Nice, only XCI loading remaining and I will be able to drop SX OS.


I've heard that Rei is open to working on that. Take it with a grain of salt though.


----------



## guily6669 (Mar 7, 2019)

it seems the day to move to atmosphere won't take much if it continues like this...

What will come first Atmosphere 1.0 with emunand or a new update on SX OS? (I don't know what the heck is Team-Xecuter waiting to update SX OS specially that it costs more than a full Wind 10 OS on cdkeys websites, my console emunand is outdated).


----------



## dsrules (Mar 7, 2019)

@AnalogMan , could you give examples of codetype 9 and 10 cheat?


----------



## KuranKu (Mar 7, 2019)

Hmmmm i guess there will be what to do on the weekend ... 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

var June15 = 1.0;


----------



## blurx (Mar 7, 2019)

Does the cheat module have searching?


----------



## Essasetic (Mar 7, 2019)

Ayy. June 15th did come early. Great work again.


----------



## Kubas_inko (Mar 7, 2019)

Reecey said:


> I detect a little bit of love there between atmosphere & sxos cfw, nice to see it!


Nah. Why create a new one when one (with good database) already exists, right?


----------



## wurstpistole (Mar 7, 2019)

Essasetic said:


> Ayy. June 15th did come early. Great work again.


ETA on SX to Atmos guide June 15th?


----------



## Essasetic (Mar 7, 2019)

wurstpistole said:


> ETA on SX to Atmos guide June 15th?


Lost everything for some reason so I've rewritten what I've done (with a few tweaks) and made a backup just incase now.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I should be able to get it done soon though. However no ETA.


----------



## stitchxd (Mar 7, 2019)

Those on Kosmos have to wait correct?


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Mar 7, 2019)

stitchxd said:


> Those on Kosmos have to wait correct?


Yea, but it'll probably be updated within the next 24 hours


----------



## WerWolv (Mar 7, 2019)

@linuxares and well, everybody else here, EdiZon 3.0.0 with support for Atmosphère's cheats and memory editing capabilities was just released 
Go get it here https://github.com/WerWolv/EdiZon/releases/tag/v3.0.0


----------



## linuxares (Mar 7, 2019)

WerWolv said:


> @linuxares and well, everybody else here, EdiZon 3.0.0 with support for Atmosphère's cheats and memory editing capabilities was just released
> Go get it here https://github.com/WerWolv/EdiZon/releases/tag/v3.0.0


Waiting for the Kosmos package with the update Atmosphere release  Thanks btw


----------



## DocKlokMan (Mar 7, 2019)

dsrules said:


> @AnalogMan , could you give examples of codetype 9 and 10 cheat?


I haven't had a chance to update and check out the docs yet, but when I do I'll post something. Someone should make an Atmosphere Cheats thread since soon the cheats for Atmo won't work with SXOS (due to the new code types and bug fixes for conditionals).


----------



## Soraiko (Mar 7, 2019)

is there a menu in AMS where the cheats are displayed if yes how do i open it?


----------



## linuxares (Mar 7, 2019)

Sora Takihawa said:


> is there a menu in AMS where the cheats are displayed if yes how do i open it?


Use Edizon for it


----------



## Soraiko (Mar 7, 2019)

but its not out the needed build

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

have Devkit Pro and needed libs but my pc wont compile


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Mar 7, 2019)

Sora Takihawa said:


> but its not out the needed build


uhh https://github.com/WerWolv/EdiZon/releases/tag/v3.0.0


----------



## Soraiko (Mar 7, 2019)

oh i didnt saw it ...i feel retarded xD

how can i use cheats edizon dont have an option for that


----------



## stitchxd (Mar 8, 2019)

Sora Takihawa said:


> how can i use cheats edizon dont have an option for that



You need to update EdiZon, then there is a RAM Edit option.


----------



## Soraiko (Mar 8, 2019)

i have edizon 3.0 and the ram editor. i meat the precompiled cheats i had in sxos they are in the titlesfolder of Ams.


----------



## ReikaRin (Mar 8, 2019)

Sora Takihawa said:


> i have edizon 3.0 and the ram editor. i meat the precompiled cheats i had in sxos they are in the titlesfolder of Ams.



open the /atmosphere/system_settings.ini file and change dmnt_cheats_enabled_by_default = u8!0x1 to dmnt_cheats_enabled_by_default = u8!0x0

open game, minimize, open edizon, edit ram


----------



## Soraiko (Mar 8, 2019)

ok

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

thanks it worked


----------



## SaffronXL (Mar 8, 2019)

Just want to say, this is a FANTASTIC  release, the cheat engine works great, especially with the new Edizon (thanks Werewolv!), and hbl and hbmenu being integrated will now give us 2 less thing to worry about keeping updated, so thank you to SciresM and everyone else involved in this release.

My only suggestion is it seems like the default value of the "dmnt_cheats_enabled_by_default" setting should be 0; launching a game and seeing all cheats have been enabled automatically without any intervention is a bit jarring.


----------



## Broduskii (Mar 8, 2019)

Screw it, I'm jumping from SX. Time to read up on everything lol.


----------



## arianadark (Mar 8, 2019)

ReikaRin said:


> open the /atmosphere/system_settings.ini file and change dmnt_cheats_enabled_by_default = u8!0x1 to dmnt_cheats_enabled_by_default = u8!0x0
> 
> open game, minimize, open edizon, edit ram


how do i open edizon if im using title redirect?


----------



## stitchxd (Mar 8, 2019)

arianadark said:


> how do i open edizon if im using title redirect?



I think you need to use the album for this to work. You can have it so that you can do both interception of a game launch and a button combo for album.


----------



## SaffronXL (Mar 8, 2019)

"How do I keep the ability to launch homebrew through the gallery, but still have the option to launch homebrew apps that require a ton of RAM, like N64 emulation" I hear you ask?

Answer: Install the hbmenu.nsp forwarder. It works great, but beware that the standard caveats for installing NSPs still apply https://gbatemp.net/threads/homebrew-menu-loader-legal-nsp.518433/


----------



## ReikaRin (Mar 8, 2019)

arianadark said:


> how do i open edizon if im using title redirect?



copy hbl.nsp to atmosphere/title/010000000000100D (rename hbl.nsp to exefs.nsp)
edit loader.ini to use title redirect on your games

this way you can load hombrew menu from album and game


----------



## AlbusGellert (Mar 8, 2019)

fast update Atmosphère


----------



## lordelan (Mar 8, 2019)

Now with *both* new features (cheats and new overriding method) we really need a simple text editor for the Switch finally. 

(I'm using ftpd + Android Smartphone + ES file explorer + ES text editor at the moment)


----------



## Kubas_inko (Mar 8, 2019)

lordelan said:


> Now with *both* new features (cheats and new overriding method) we really need a simple text editor for the Switch finally.
> 
> (I'm using ftpd + Android Smartphone + ES file explorer + ES text editor at the moment)


We need proper vitashell for switch


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Mar 8, 2019)

SaffronXL said:


> "How do I keep the ability to launch homebrew through the gallery, but still have the option to launch homebrew apps that require a ton of RAM, like N64 emulation" I hear you ask?
> 
> Answer: Install the hbmenu.nsp forwarder. It works great, but beware that the standard caveats for installing NSPs still apply https://gbatemp.net/threads/homebrew-menu-loader-legal-nsp.518433/


Uh wut?

Just swap the title to any installed system title and change the override key to only launch the HBL if you hold it (as opposed to the default). Installing nsps is just a terrible idea all around and is heavily solliciting for banbait. Please don't do that.

Follow these instructions instead: https://switchgui.de/switch-guide/extras/himem_homebrew/


----------



## mikifantastik98 (Mar 8, 2019)

cool new features !!! yeah !!! 
i cant' wait for Kosmos package !!!


----------



## linuxares (Mar 8, 2019)

Kubas_inko said:


> We need proper vitashell for switch


hmm isn't Vitashell opensource?


----------



## Zumoly (Mar 8, 2019)

lordelan said:


> Now with *both* new features (cheats and new overriding method) we really need a simple text editor for the Switch finally.
> 
> (I'm using ftpd + Android Smartphone + ES file explorer + ES text editor at the moment)



There is!
vgedit by vgmoose


----------



## lordelan (Mar 8, 2019)

Zumoly said:


> There is!
> vgedit by vgmoose


Wow I had no idea! Thank you!
And thanks to @vgmoose of course!


----------



## swabbo (Mar 8, 2019)

ReikaRin said:


> open the /atmosphere/system_settings.ini file and change dmnt_cheats_enabled_by_default = u8!0x1 to dmnt_cheats_enabled_by_default = u8!0x0
> 
> open game, minimize, open edizon, edit ram



Doesn't work for me sadly

Downloaded the cheat files from the edizon GitHub, put them in SD/atmosphere/titles but they don't show up in edizon


----------



## Zumoly (Mar 8, 2019)

swabbo said:


> Doesn't work for me sadly
> 
> Downloaded the cheat files from the edizon GitHub, put them in SD/atmosphere/titles but they don't show up in edizon



Maybe the game has not cheat in the list?


----------



## wurstpistole (Mar 8, 2019)

I've setup up Atmos parallel to SX OS for the moment to be "ready" to switch  at any time.
What I don't get is the HBL override. Nothing happens when I hold L, R, ZR, ZL when launching a title. The title just launches as usual.
Any help?


----------



## mikifantastik98 (Mar 8, 2019)

wurstpistole said:


> I've setup up Atmos parallel to SX OS for the moment to be "ready" to switch  at any time.
> What I don't get is the HBL override. Nothing happens when I hold L, R, ZR, ZL when launching a title. The title just launches as usual.
> Any help?


same here.


----------



## Zumoly (Mar 8, 2019)

wurstpistole said:


> I've setup up Atmos parallel to SX OS for the moment to be "ready" to switch  at any time.
> What I don't get is the HBL override. Nothing happens when I hold L, R, ZR, ZL when launching a title. The title just launches as usual.
> Any help?



You have to activate it in Atmosphere loader.ini file by removing the '!'and selecting your preferred key (ZR, ZL,...).

Edit: title_id=app (you won't be able to launch hbmenu from album though)


----------



## linuxares (Mar 8, 2019)

swabbo said:


> Doesn't work for me sadly
> 
> Downloaded the cheat files from the edizon GitHub, put them in SD/atmosphere/titles but they don't show up in edizon


I had the same issue and I fixed it!

1) Download fusee-primary.bin (https://github.com/Atmosphere-NX/Atmosphere/tree/0.8.5)
2) I use Hekate, so I put fusee-primary.bin in SD:/ bootloader - payloads
3) Rebooted to Hekate 4.8, Launch - Payloads... - AMS085.bin (I just renamed fusee-primary.bin)
4) ???
5) Profit!

@Essasetic thanks for the idea btw with Fusee-primary being the needed compontent for now


----------



## mikifantastik98 (Mar 8, 2019)

Zumoly said:


> You have to activate it in Atmosphere loader.ini file by removing the '!'and selecting your preferred key (ZR, ZL,...).
> 
> Edit: title_id=app (you won't be able to launch hbmenu from album though)


I don't understand very well....
is the same feature like before !?
is not like SX OS ( press R on everygame you want ? )
I have loader.ini configuration (with full RAM access mode )
What can you do more than before?
thanks in advance.


----------



## Zumoly (Mar 8, 2019)

mikifantastik98 said:


> I don't understand very well....
> is the same feature like before !?
> is not like SX OS ( press R on everygame you want ? )
> I have loader.ini configuration (with full RAM access mode )
> ...



It will just allow to access homebrew menu with full ram access when you press a key combo on any game/app.

Edit: by default it is off. That's why you see "!R" as key combo which means you'll access album by pressing 'R'


----------



## mikifantastik98 (Mar 8, 2019)

Zumoly said:


> It will just allow to access homebrew menu with full ram access when you press a key combo on any game/app.
> 
> Edit: by default it is off. That's why you see "!R" as key combo which means you'll access album by pressing 'R'


bless you BRO !!! 

something like this or not ?
View attachment 160376 

otherwise 
make a screenshot ,  please.


----------



## swabbo (Mar 9, 2019)

linuxares said:


> I had the same issue and I fixed it!
> 
> 1) Download fusee-primary.bin (https://github.com/Atmosphere-NX/Atmosphere/tree/0.8.5)
> 2) I use Hekate, so I put fusee-primary.bin in SD:/ bootloader - payloads
> ...



Not really sure what i'd have to do as  I dont use hekate


----------



## linuxares (Mar 9, 2019)

swabbo said:


> Not really sure what i'd have to do as  I dont use hekate


You need to boot fusee primary. How do you launch your cfw today?


----------



## OvOvOv (Mar 9, 2019)

Is it posible to play online in atmosphere with autoRCM activated like SXOS? (for not burning efuses?)


----------



## DaFixer (Mar 10, 2019)

Great news, I will update when I have time.


----------



## wurstpistole (Mar 10, 2019)

Essasetic said:


> Lost everything for some reason so I've rewritten what I've done (with a few tweaks) and made a backup just incase now.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> I should be able to get it done soon though. However no ETA.


Since I moved /set it up parallel to SX now I wrote a quick guide up by myself.


----------



## Essasetic (Mar 10, 2019)

wurstpistole said:


> Since I moved /set it up parallel to SX now I wrote a quick guide up by myself.


I think that'll be a good guide until I can get mine ready.


----------

